# apistogramma cacatuoides losing scales



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

I have a very small (1") male apisto and a larger (2") female apisto in my 55g community tank. The female picks on the male a little bit, but I don't think the female ever gets picked on by any of my fish. They're both missing some scales near the bellies and by their fins. They're in a tank with a banjo catfish, 2 small plecos, 6 rasbora, 6 boesemani rainbow, dwarf gourami, kribensis pair (not currently spawning.. but getting close), and 6x sterbai cory's. Any idea if this is just some nipping or if they may have a disease of some sort?


----------

